# for real though - a new start



## nikegurl (Jan 6, 2003)

i've missed this place!  so much has happened in the past month and a half.  i'm sort of glad i didn't post sooner b/c a month ago it would have been pretty negative but now i can say things are good again.

i hadn't been liking where i was living for the past year.  my apartment was awesome but the neighborhood wasn't.  

the week before thanksgiving someone broke in to my apartment at night while i was sleeping.  it was really scary to say the least but the good news is - i'm totally and completely fine.  i hid in the shower stall and he never saw me.  but after that - i was freaked and REALLY wanted out.

figuring out where to stay and how to move and how to pay for it was hugely stressful right up 'til last week but i'm finally moved and settled.

i'm in a house staying in their finished garage.  (it doesn't look like a garage anymore!).  my living space is small so i had to put most of my stuff in storage.  it's taking some getting used to but overall it's a good situation and a huge relief to be out of the old place.

so i'm back.  and i mean it.  i joined a new gym - Gold's in Venice, CA.  ("the mecca").  the gym may be my favorite part about where i'm living now.  i joined yesterday and first workout will be tonight.  (i'm nervous?       )

new training split will be 4 days instead of 5.  that's really my only option for now so i'll combine like this:

chest/bis/abs
back/tris
legs
shoulders/abs

i'll log my meals and workouts and try to actually get this right AND maintain it for good.

so much for being brief.  lol.

it's good to be back.  Happy New Year to everyone.


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 6, 2003)

Good to have you back  Have fun in the new gym


----------



## butterfly (Jan 6, 2003)

Ready to try that leg challenge again!!!  Me either 

I got to phase III and hurt my back doing dead lifts... but I did learn which exercises I like best and have a new routine based on those.

Good luck!  We'll be watching


----------



## nikegurl (Jan 6, 2003)

thanks butterfly!  i was thinking about that - seriously.  i'm not sure what i'm going to do for legs.  i got over the fact that it was kicking my butt.  in fact - i actually liked that.  i didn't like doing exercises i hated though (good mornings come to mind first)

i think i'll devise my own leg program but make sure it's tough enough and i'm definitely going to start working on my squats again.  

this week i'll probably go pretty easy since it's my first week in the gym in 7 (eeks!) weeks.  it's all gonna hurt but i'll be glad anyway.


----------



## david (Jan 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by nikegurl *_
> 
> so i'm back.  and i mean it.  i joined a new gym - Gold's in Venice, CA.  ("the mecca").  the gym may be my favorite part about where i'm living now.  i joined yesterday and first workout will be tonight.  (i'm nervous?       )



I'm envious that your working out in Gold's Venice!  Just being in that gym should be very motivational within itself!  

Good Luck with the gym and hopefully I'lll be able to go out there and visit a real good gal-friend who works out there!


----------



## nikegurl (Jan 6, 2003)

Thanks David!  It is super motivating!  One thing I thought was cool - they have 3 old pieces of original equipment still there that Arnold used "back in the day"


----------



## david (Jan 6, 2003)

That sounds very cool!  I must get out there.... very soon while I'm still young!!!   

Side note: You work in the Music Industry, correct?  Do you know anyone at the NARAS?


----------



## nikegurl (Jan 6, 2003)

no - i've worked at record labels and distribution so those and retails are my contacts.  (sorry)


----------



## nikegurl (Jan 7, 2003)

i saw "the cut starts here" thread after i started this new journal.  i'm going to keep my info over there now...


----------

